# Some of the angora ferrets :)



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

This is Crocket. He is a 4 year old angora. We recently retired him and had him neutered. He is a cuddle bug and loves nothing more than to sit on your lap and get his back scratched. 


















This is Tumbleweed. He will be replacing Crocket in the breeding program. 









This is Sky. She is a half angora jill and just had her first litter yesterday. 

















This is Moonshine, a half angora hob kit we kept from one of our litters. 









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

They are lovely, I would love an angora one day

I didnt know ferrets were still having kits this late in the year. 
I would love another kit, I have two jills, but have a strange phobia something will happen to one and I will be left with a single lonely baby.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Kare said:


> They are lovely, I would love an angora one day
> 
> I didnt know ferrets were still having kits this late in the year.
> I would love another kit, I have two jills, but have a strange phobia something will happen to one and I will be left with a single lonely baby.


Yes, there are a few late litters. We have one more jill left due in a few weeks but no one else is showing any signs of coming in season and if they did, I don't think the boys would service them as they are out of season too.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

oo I love tumbleweed! Crocket looks like a lovely chap too!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I love angora ferrets. Once I have my little ferret home set up I may just get one.....or two.....:flrt:

I miss having ferrets.

So lovely.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They are gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it just the photos or does the angora gene give them weird shaped noses?


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably a dumb question buy what is an angora ferret


----------

